# Shots in Mall



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2015)

Camera phone. Shot in Westfield Fox Valley mall, Aurora, IL





























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2015)

Heyyy--this looks like MY MALL!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2015)

You live there?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't see anything except little tags that state 5 images should be there.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I don't see anything except little tags that state 5 images should be there.


Not sure. I can see them. Maybe a refresh in your app or browser is in order?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 20, 2015)

I see them now
Nice mall with Christmas/Holiday stuff with interesting ceiling window design.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 20, 2015)

Photos looking up at the ceiling are very good.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 20, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> Photos looking up at the ceiling are very good.
> 
> Joe


I'm with Joe. Well done.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you very much. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

